# Let's Start an MN Challenge!!!!



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, with the renewed interest in MN, why don't we start an MN challenge?

Here are the proposed rules:

1 - You must be new to using MN (i.e. you just started using it within the last week or so)

2 - You must use MN for 6 weeks either daily or every other day (or twice a day if that's your thing) and track your progress. There will be a midway check in at about 3 weeks. 

3 - You must share how you're using MN (solo, mixture, etc.)

4 - You're permitted a 1 week "bye" if you have a relaxer coming up. 

And, of course, if you have any adverse effects, of course you can drop it.

So, who's game?


----------



## sareca (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't use MN if you're preggers or trying to get pregger.  I'm about to join the later group, but good luck ladies. I had a lot of new growth from MN.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 16, 2007)

I just started using Friday, but I'm not sure how long it will take to really see results since I'm transitioning. It would be easier if I was relaxed and could see the new growth, but since it all looks the same now it'll be more difficult.

I've been using the 2% MN alone. I've considered the MN/cortisone/cayenne pepper mix, but that's too much for me right now - I'm just too lazy to make it.

I use MN daily and I'll give results at three weeks if they're noticeable, but six weeks sounds better.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lennet93 (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in! I haven't started using MN as of yet but i bought some and plan on starting it by the weekend.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm down I've been using MN off and on since September. This will force me to do consist application and remember that I'm not the only women rubbing cootie cream on my scalp.


----------



## janee (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm curious to see how this turns out. I vowed not to use any growth aids until after my stretch ends in December because my NG is already out of control. But I can't wait to see your progress. If there's good news, I'll start my own challenge on January 1, 2008.  

I'm excited for all of you!!! 

Please take pics and post them so that we can see and monitor your progress.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> Don't use MN if you're preggers or trying to get pregger. I'm about to join the later group, but good luck ladies. I had a lot of new growth from MN.


 
I'mma join the later group as well because I'm still stretching. I think I'll get a better idea if this stuff works when I'm freshly relaxed and that won't be until mid-December. I'm excited for all who are doing this, through and can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## MsKipani (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to be in.  Are we allowed to mix MN with anything we want? Like BT or other concoctions?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 16, 2007)

I used MN for a while and I got some good growth
just make sure you check the brand you use because (for me anyway) some brands gave me HEADACHES!!!!!!!
pure MN seems to work better than buying AF

I might just start this up since I'm not usin any type of growth enhancer right how


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to join! I just started last night. I took two 2% Neosporne(sp) AF and two to three spoonfuls of Sulfer 8 (light). Mixed together (the mixture is yellow) and applied. I brought a cheap Gel jar. Took out the gel and put the mixture in.  I will apply it everynight if not every other night.  I will also be using/finishing up my BT.

Can't wait to see the outcome!

I am on a HYH til Xmas challenge now so I will not be able to show every now and then. I will check in and tell you though. I will also take pics when I reveal throughout my challenge so you can see. I will create a MN challenge in my Fotki to keep track.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.americarx.com/Products/6492.html

here is the link to pure (an inexpensive!!) MN that I use


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 16, 2007)

MsKipani said:


> I'd like to be in. Are we allowed to mix MN with anything we want? Like BT or other concoctions?


 
Sure! Just make sure to note that you're using something else along with it.


----------



## seymone (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in for every other day.. I will mix my MN with sulfur 8 grease... Let's get it ladies.


----------



## lolo2470 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in....I've been using a daily mixture of MN and BT for the past week. Here's my starting point.


----------



## crizzbee (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm in - been using for 2 weeks rite aid brand MN mixed w BT and some parnevu scalp conditioner i use this on my edges daily. In a spray bottle i mixed water ,mn,glycerine i use this on scalp 1-2 times a week /and usually only after a fresh wash. 2 soon to tell but i think it feels thicker.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in too, please!! I just bought some Neo AF today at Wal-mart! I think for this challenge I'm going to focus on my nape just to see if this stuff really works like people say it does. My nape is significantly shorter than the rest of my hair, which I think contributes to the bottom of my hair looking thin. Anyway, I will apply it daily to my nape starting tomorrow! My starting pic of my nape is in my fotki in my last updates album.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 16, 2007)

In.  I just started using the family dollar brand on Thursday.  I use it twice a day (solo) and I had just relaxed my hair the previous Saturday.


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in. Just had a relaxer today so this will be a great test of MN for me again as I fell off before.


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in as well please.
I wont be able to start until next week though.


----------



## iaec06 (Oct 16, 2007)

NO FIAR NO FAIR .. I can't even join this challenge because #1 I HAVE USED ALREADY AND #2 i AM ON A MN LEAVE FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH OF OCTOBER ... BUT BELIEVE ME SISTAS I  WILL BE BACK AND SWANGING .. I had planned to start a challenge in NOvember but I will wait  until this chalenge is done with .. now ladies I must tell you that if you all want to be cute at work you better  get a half wig or some braids because you will not be able to go six weeks with the NG MN will give you I know I have the real proof... I read on another board that a member had to relax at 4 weeks after MN because she had too much NG .. it was like she was about to grow locks .. anyways I will def check in on you guys  goooooood luck  to you all


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in!  I just started over the weekend on Sunday...WOW I started just in time!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in! Just started over the weekend.....I already have a TWA though because I'm 9 weeks post . Ionly have about an inch of NG right now, so i am hoping MN gives me a few inches more "real fast" so I can get to APL sooner than Xmas lol.


----------



## Evazhair (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in! I just started using it this on this past friday and on monday. My mix is cd hair balm, 1 tube  of Neosporin  AF, wheat germ oil, emu oil. I am not sure how often I am going to use it. Probably will apply some tonight and try to use it  every other day. I don't have access to a digital camera until december when I can get to my dad's, but I will report my results.


ETA I have tried this twice and the first time I experienced dizziness which I later learned is a side effect from the ACS site. This ends my participation in the challenge. I also don't like the drying effect on my roots and scalp. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in too!  I just bought the Target brand of miconazole 3 with 4% and 2%.  I think I'll do it every day.  I am punking out and getting a TU this weekend.  I'll start right after that.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sareca!  Not preggers or trying to but I am thinking about joining challenge.  Quick question - why shouldn't you use it?



sareca said:


> Don't use MN if you're preggers or trying to get pregger.  I'm about to join the later group, but good luck ladies. I had a lot of new growth from MN.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love to  join, but....I started using it a week ago and I'm getting these terrible headaches .  I've dilluted it with oils and other creams but I'm still getting the headaches.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them stop so that I can continue using it??


----------



## missty1029 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I want to join too but the headaches are scaring me!!!!! So Ill start and see how it goes!!! Good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in.  I bought the Family Dollar brand of MN and I have been using it daily since Monday.  I just got a relaxer on Saturday so I will be able to clearly see how much new growth I can attribute to MN.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 17, 2007)

I put my first application on last night.

I took pictures first and I will updating my fotki page shortly with them.  I think I am going to give weekly updates on my progress.

I mixed the following

MN 2% (2 tablespoons)
Surge 8 (2 tablespoons)
DooGro (2 tablspoons)
Water (4 tablespoons)

I mixed everything in a bowl first and then put the mixture into a special applicator bottle.  

Shortly after I applied this concoction to my scalp I felt a little bit of tingling.

It feels good to be on this adventure with everyone else


----------



## est.April1983 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in I have been using mine for almost two weeks I mis mines with MTG and a little sulfur 8


----------



## justnotsure (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok well count me in...now i am totally new.  I'm going to buy the family dollar brand of MN and just use it solo along with my BT.  I need for someone to tell me that this is ok...how do I apply the MN? (to the scalp? to the shafts of the hair?).  I need help before I can even start my challenge!!


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in. Just started using it this week. 

Is MN okay to use days before a touch up?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

How do you put it on your scalp without getting it in your hair?


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 17, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> Count me in too, please!! I just bought some Neo AF today at Wal-mart! I think for this challenge I'm going to focus on my nape just to see if this stuff really works like people say it does. My nape is significantly shorter than the rest of my hair, which I think contributes to the bottom of my hair looking thin. Anyway, I will apply it daily to my nape starting tomorrow! My starting pic of my nape is in my fotki in my last updates album.


 
"Patch tests" are definitely cool  That's pretty much what I'm going to do. The front section on my left side is a lot shorter than my right side due to past damage. So I will be applying Monistat (2% for now but will increase to 4% once my little tube runs out) to that section daily. I'm not planning on mixing my MN with anything. However, I will continue to do a scalp massage with jojoba, rosemary, and peppermint oil after every cowash and wash.


----------



## Moroni (Oct 17, 2007)

Please, count me in, too! I started last Wednesday with 1 tube of Neosporin AF mixed with EVOO, almond, emu, and castor oils. I just bought the equate brand of MN 2% that has the same ingredients of the NeoAF, and got 3 times more for the same price. The 4% MN has potassium hydroxide in it, so I was a little leery of that.

I'm about 4 weeks away from my next relaxer, so I think I might make a whole 5 weeks in the challenge. Let's GROW!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Oct 17, 2007)

fabiennd said:


> I would love to join, but....I started using it a week ago and I'm getting these terrible headaches . I've dilluted it with oils and other creams but I'm still getting the headaches. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them stop so that I can continue using it??


hey tell me what is in your mix exactly .. ans what % MN re you using 
and how many tubes


----------



## tyte curlz (Oct 17, 2007)

Im still lost can one of u ladies help me out b4 i join this and put the wrong stuff in my hair. What are we talking about here ?MN? this Neosporin AF?


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 17, 2007)

Moroni said:


> Please, count me in, too! I started last Wednesday with 1 tube of Neosporin AF mixed with EVOO, almond, emu, and castor oils. I just bought the equate brand of MN 2% that has the same ingredients of the NeoAF, and got 3 times more for the same price. The 4% MN has potassium hydroxide in it, so I was a little leery of that.
> 
> I'm about 4 weeks away from my next relaxer, so I think I might make a whole 5 weeks in the challenge. Let's GROW!!!


The rules permit a 1 week "bye" for getting a relaxer. So, let's say you start this week, but need a relaxer in 2 weeks. You can go one week without applying MN and still be considered to have completed the challenge


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2007)

NYLegalNewbie said:


> The rules permit a 1 week "bye" for getting a relaxer. So, let's say you start this week, but need a relaxer in 2 weeks. You can go one week without applying MN and still be considered to have completed the challenge


 
Should I not use MN two days before my relaxer?


----------



## lilamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in! see you in 6 weeks...


----------



## lilamae (Oct 17, 2007)

tyte curlz said:


> Im still lost can one of u ladies help me out b4 i join this and put the wrong stuff in my hair. What are we talking about here ?MN? this Neosporin AF?


 
Yes at your local drug store you can purchase neosporin af ( atheletes foot) or monistat. They both have 2% MN. Although monistat has 4% MN available as well. Good luck!


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 17, 2007)

yodie said:


> Should I not use MN two days before my relaxer?


 
I'm not an authority on the issue, but me, personally, I'm not going to apply any MN 4 to 5 days prior to my relaxer just to be safe.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in!!! I already started to mix it in my doo gro/ BT/ WGO mix. ( a cheap walgreens version) I just bought a tube of neosporin af which i'm gonna put on my scalp daily. I bought a digital camera just to take pics for this site and I never use it because it doesnt store more than 3 pics, and i dont know how to use it , and i dont know how to get the pics  on the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erplexed


----------



## akimat (Oct 18, 2007)

You can count me in.  I started last week using it by itself.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 18, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> hey tell me what is in your mix exactly .. ans what % MN re you using
> and how many tubes


 
I use the CVS brand (12.99): it comes with 3 tubes of 4% MN and a small external tube that's 2%.  I mixed mine with CD healthy hair butter, Avocado oil (infused with rosemary), Olive oil and Mane and Tail Carrot oil (cream).  My last application was Tuesday night and since then my headaches have stopped.  I think I many have been overdoing it (applying it everyday).  I will try applying it once a week.  On a different note, the above mixture made my hair sooooo soft .


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 18, 2007)

count me in! I happened to find a tube laying around the house that still had some left in it and was able to get quite a bit out of it. I had a bottle of WGO with just a little bit left in it, so I added some olive oil to that, a little bit of MTG, the MN (Id say it was 1.5 tbsp), and 10 drops of rosemary. I just got a relaxer a couple of days ago, so my new growth should be easy to monitor as well.

ETA how often do most people use MN for results? Im going to do it every 1-2 days I guess. Usually every day but some nights Ill probably forget.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 18, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> I'm down I've been using MN off and on since September. *This will force me to do consist application and remember that I'm not the only women rubbing cootie cream on my scalp*.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 18, 2007)

Today is day 3 and this stuff really works! 

I cant wait to put another update on my fotki (I have decided to do it weekly), I will be putting the completion of my first week October23 

So far no headaches!  I did however make the following mix

MN 2% (2 tablespoons)
Doogro (2 tablespoons)
Sulfur8 (2 tablespoons)
Water  (4 tablespoons)

(I apply to scalp only with a special long nose applicator bottle, I try really hard to apply it to my scalp only)

Things to report:
 * The mixture slightly tingles at first
 * No headaches
 * Scalp is not sore yet


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 18, 2007)

Count me in...but I have to wait until after my perm .  I am due to get a perm on 10/27!!!! I am mad about having to wait!!!!!  But then again maybe I will start this weekend and then stop early next week...or should I just wait?


----------



## Zuhus (Oct 18, 2007)

Newbie here checking in. I'm ready for some serious MN growth


----------



## Clarice (Oct 19, 2007)

Another newbie in on challenge. My first challenge yah! I'll be mixing MN with castor oil and using it everyday.


----------



## justnotsure (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm excited...can't wait to get started!!


----------



## SoOoNY (Oct 19, 2007)

Count Me IN!!! I just started last night. I mix mine with profective growth oil.... Plus im on a no heat, relaxer stretch,... I hope I can make it!


----------



## dlove (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so in...


----------



## tricie (Oct 25, 2007)

Count me in, too!  I will definitely be mixing this with BT!  

I gotta get a relaxer in the next two weeks so I can start after that!


----------



## tt8 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm in but now I got to go pay an arm and leg to get my hair pressed to see my starting position...

i will use it every morning with BT(heated) at night after my co-wash

my mix is equal parts of
MN 2%
cortisone cream
capsazin
MSM powder


----------



## chavascandy (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm in too!  My first challenge!  I'm excited because, my hair grows its fastest in the winter season and MN will difenatley boost the growth results. HOORAY!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been doing this for a few weeks, but only in a mix, today I applied directly to my scalp and BOY!!!

First it tingled some, then I felt like the pores in my head were opening up and I could feel like this colling breeze, then I got this MASSIVE headache. MAN...it feels like I am going to topple over.. 

I know this may sound bad, but I dont care. I will take the headache for more hair.= 

I have a headache right now. But what I may do is apply it directly on every other day and the mix in btwn those days.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 26, 2007)

12345678910


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 26, 2007)

That's really interesting.

I've been using MN for over a week now, and I haven't been experiencing any tingling or headaches. And I apply it directly to the scalp. No mixing of anything (although, after co-washes, I do a scalp massage with oil...I apply the MN at another time of day). 

Maybe it means it's not working, BUT I do have to say that the new growth in the patch test area is really nice and thick compared to the same area on the other side of my head. I'll know for sure with pictures at the end of the 6 weeks


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 26, 2007)

You may not be getting a headache because you are applying to a small area.

On antoher thread a member was only applying to her nape, and she too did not experience headaches.


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 26, 2007)

I am in as well, started this last weekend.

1 tube of 2% MN with a mixture of MSM powder and Tea Tree oil.

I have noticed thickening and alot more growth then usual.

I also surge once a day.


----------



## wantingtogrow (Oct 28, 2007)

I am in too, started officially using it yesterday and I am stretching my relaxer to after the new year so lets hope I reap maximum benefits.


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in too. Did my first application on Thursday after a wash.....It's so much damn work it's going to be so hard to be faithful. This week I'm planning to get a coat in atleast every other day. I'm using the Monistat 2% because I couldn't find anything else in Wal-mart and I had this on hand. Does anyone have an easier way of applying? I'm doing the 1cm part and finger on. Also, if I was to dilute it with water or oil, would it slow down the result time?


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 29, 2007)

Nicole1976 said:


> You may not be getting a headache because you are applying to a small area.
> 
> On antoher thread a member was only applying to her nape, and she too did not experience headaches.


 
I've been using it for two and a half weeks.  Straight, on my whole head.  No headaches!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, I have officially upped my game in the MN challenge! I currently have cornrows in my hair (to get a break) and I have started applying my BT/MN mix on my whole scalp rather than just my nape. So far I haven't really seen any miraculous results at my nape or whole head. I have seen people mention seeing results as early as a few days. I plan on keeping the cornrows in for 2 weeks at the most, so I will see if I notice any substantial growth by then. That will determine whether I will stick to using MN in the future.


----------



## tt8 (Oct 29, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> I've been doing this for a few weeks, but only in a mix, today I applied directly to my scalp and BOY!!!
> 
> First it tingled some, then I felt like the pores in my head were opening up and I could feel like this colling breeze, then I got this MASSIVE headache. MAN...it feels like I am going to topple over..
> 
> ...




I heard abou the headaches. LHCF member iaec06  has a MN mix that she swears doesn't give her any headaches.  Check it out. HTH


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 29, 2007)

anyone noticed uneven growth? for some reason there is a big patch of ng in the middle of my head and next to none on the sides!! what was that about more circulation in the middle of your head creating more rapid growth? no joke!! but it's been 1.5 weeks and i already ng! i wonder i wonder if i will be able to make my 16 week stretch!!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 29, 2007)

oh yeah and those of you who live near a dollar tree they have the large tubes of athlete's foot medication for 1.00!!!!!!!!! with 1% clotrimazole just like the tiny 7.00 tube of neosporin af!!!!!!! I only got 2 on second thought i think ill go buy them out.........im sure ill look normal with 12.00 worth of athlete's foot medication!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlove (Oct 29, 2007)

Can I continue to apply mn to my all natural freshly pressed hair?  Will it revert?  I want to continue in this challenge but want to weat my hair straight too.


----------



## dlove (Oct 29, 2007)

bumping for responses...


----------



## dlove (Oct 29, 2007)

dlove said:


> Can I continue to apply mn to my all natural freshly pressed hair? Will it revert? I want to continue in this challenge but want to weat my hair straight too.


 
bumping for responses


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 29, 2007)

the water content in mn may make you roots look puffy--however it should not revert...only hard core protein treatments bring back curl and wave to my relaxed hair


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

SmartyPants said:


> I've been using it for two and a half weeks. Straight, on my whole head. No headaches!


 
I was one of those that ended up having to dilute my MN mixture...but so far so good...it's been about a week that I have been using the new mixture and no headaches yet!


----------



## scorpio (Oct 29, 2007)

I just started using the 2% Friday, so count me in!!


----------



## Zuhus (Oct 30, 2007)

girlyprincess23 said:


> oh yeah and those of you who live near a dollar tree they have the large tubes of athlete's foot medication for 1.00!!!!!!!!! with 1% clotrimazole just like the tiny 7.00 tube of neosporin af!!!!!!! I only got 2 on second thought i think ill go buy them out.........im sure ill look normal with 12.00 worth of athlete's foot medication!!!!!!!!


Ok, I have also noticed that I have lots of ng in the middle of my hair unlike the sides . But I have to say...I, being one of those whose hair 'has never ever been longer than their neck', was surprised this morning as I looked at my ng. Woooooow! I have been using MN for 3 weeks (in braids) and I must say, for the last 2 weeks, I never saw any growth erplexed. But this last week....  ..I had to increase the MN in my mix coz I dont get any headaches at all (not that I want to get them ) . And I also got my BT in the post this morning. So wohooo APL, here I come in Dec 2008 :2cool:


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone think that MN works better when mixed with something? Before I got my braids I had been applying straight MN to my nape only and never noticed any growth. Now that I am in braids and decided to use it all over mixed with BT I think I'm noticing my braids puffing up from new growth after about a week. Could be wishful thinking, but I'm wondering if anyone else has tried MN plain and then mixed with something and noticed any difference in the growth.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 30, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> Does anyone think that MN works better when mixed with something? Before I got my braids I had been applying straight MN to my nape only and never noticed any growth. Now that I am in braids and decided to use it all over mixed with BT I think I'm noticing my braids puffing up from new growth after about a week. Could be wishful thinking, but I'm wondering if anyone else has tried MN plain and then mixed with something and noticed any difference in the growth.


It may be the BT causing the growth.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 30, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> It may be the BT causing the growth.


 
Yea maybe your'e right. I didn't think about that.


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok so I mixed mine with some grape seed, alma, peppermint and sweet almond oil, mango butter and that hollywood beauty castor oil stuff that has like mink, jojoba, and safflower oil and cocoa butter in it. I felt a little tingle but I chalk that up to the peppermint oil, because in the past when I applied the MN straight I didn't feel any tingle...anyway, so it tingled and then I got a little headache, bearable but it's still there. I don't know if it's from when I applied it last week, or if it's due but I have a little newgrowth comming up. It's nothing big to measure yet but it feels crunchy up in there. I'm so excited....I even confessed to my husband that I used it. He thinks it's weird but I dont care, he's the same one that will be up in my hair when it's ankle length


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 30, 2007)

Umm did i mention i wanted to join the challenge? I dont tink i did i just started postig and forgot ot join. Forgot all bout saying IM IN!!!! Don't worry i have been doing the MN thing for like 2 weeks (about when the challenge started. I mixed it with BT/WGO/ and DOOGRO. Also I apply it straight to my scalp. I already have ng but strangely enough there's more in the middle of my head than at the sides!!!!!!!


----------



## tt8 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am debating to do either one of these mixes... that I found on LCHF and I listed on my journal either...
 
 Family Dollar 2% mn (2 tubes of the 2 %), SULFUR 8 GREASE, bb moisture, castor oil, coconut oil, 20 drops tea tree oil, shea oil, olive oil, 20 drops rosemary and 20 drops peppermint essential oils, and any other generic oils that I HAVE TO MAKE A HUGE batch and it should be creamy fills 4 oz bottles; on scalp everyother day

or 4% MN with capsazin and cortisone...


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 30, 2007)

So heres another update (I just washed my hair and decided to measure)


I usually get .5 in per month...Last relaxer was October 3rd, I started MN last week and applied thursday, yesterday and today, and now I have .25in of new growth in the front, the middle is at .5 but I dont think it was processed well when it got relaxed and I have to check the back..ill get some pics too


----------



## tt8 (Oct 31, 2007)

*I started a thread on which MN brand is better, take a look and please leave your opinion and comparison shots...

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=166517


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, is this challenge still going on and for how much longer? I've been using the MN for about 2 weeks now so I don't know if it's too late to join or not. Anyone?


----------



## MJ (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm joining this challenge. I did my first ever application this past Sunday. I mix mine with lots of stuff (a variation of iaec06's formula, thanks for sharing ). I rinsed out the MN after two days. I plan on testing the mixture for 5 weeks. I took starting pics. I have my hair in medium plaits and I plan to keep them in until the end of the challenge. The routine I plan on following looks something like this:

Day 1: Deep condition hair, then apply MN mix on wet/damp scalp 
Day 2:
Day 3: Rinse hair thoroughly with plain water
Day 4:
Day 5: Deep condition hair, then apply MN mix on wet/damp scalp 
Day 6:
Day 7: Rinse hair thoroughly with plain water
Day 1: 
Day 2: Deep condition hair, then apply MN mix on wet/damp scalp 
Day 3: ...


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in!! I have my MN, bought it just for my hair too- I just have yet to use it. I'm going to start on Saturday. Question though... I don't have all that fancy stuff to mix it with. I think I'll just mix it with my Vita-D Hairfood and see how it works for me. I am so excited!! I wish you ladies lotz of growth!


----------



## justmyhair (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in because ive had braids in my hair for years taking them out only to put them back in again.I plan to take them out in about two weeks and use phytoII. So i'll use the mn ( already purchased) until I relax.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 29, 2007)

Ladies I have a question about my mix.

I used a 4 oz container to make a mix, and only used one tube of the Generic CVS Monistat (4%).  Should I add another tube, or is 1 4% tube good for 1-4oz oil/cream mix?


----------



## princessdi (Nov 30, 2007)

Count me in.  I use it every other day and just started last Friday.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 30, 2007)

Gemini350z said:


> Ladies I have a question about my mix.
> 
> I used a 4 oz container to make a mix, and only used one tube of the Generic CVS Monistat (4%).  Should I add another tube, or is 1 4% tube good for 1-4oz oil/cream mix?


no help?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2007)

MsKipani said:


> I'd like to be in. Are we allowed to mix MN with anything we want? Like BT or other concoctions?


 

Hi MsKipani,

I've been using Tasha's recipe and here's her thread on the recipe she uses that could answer that question for you:-

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171799

I hope this could help you. I lurked for a while before I decided to try putting MN on my head, but after seeing Tasha's hair after just a few weeks, hey let's just say I'm a believer now.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in. Started around Saturday I think.

I will be using 2% Walgreens brand mixed with some other stuff every other night.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

happy growing ladies . also for the lady that said she was using the MN only on her nape and then she started using with the BT here is the thing .. I feel athat  you got the growth from the combination because as in the MTG the sulfur grows the hair but the cade oil acts like a scalp cleaner that allows it to penetrate so therefore in your case the BT works we all kno that but the MN purifies the scalp and allows it to penetrae aswell as stimulate growth. also I feel that everyone should mix something else with thier MN because it is potent . even if just some kind of oil .. IMO


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 30, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> happy growing ladies . *also for the lady that said she was using the MN only on her nape and then she started using with the BT* here is the thing .. I feel athat you got the growth from the combination because as in the MTG the sulfur grows the hair but the cade oil acts like a scalp cleaner that allows it to penetrate so therefore in your case the BT works we all kno that but the MN purifies the scalp and allows it to penetrae aswell as stimulate growth. also I feel that everyone should mix something else with thier MN because it is potent . even if just some kind of oil .. IMO


 
That was me! That definitely makes sense. I have actually taken a break from the MN and BT because I am getting a perm next week (YAY!!) I can't wait to see my progress!


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> That was me! That definitely makes sense. I have actually taken a break from the MN and BT because I am getting a perm next week (YAY!!) I can't wait to see my progress!


 
I am very excited about your updates as well and I would like you to post here in this thread when you do  ok here the link 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3203899#post3203899


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in.  Been in for about 2 weeks.  Does anyone happen to find it drying?  Did I not mix it with enough oils?


----------



## Sojournertruth (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in. I keep it simple MN & BT.  Family dollar brand for now but when I have money I will go back to the Monistat 7 store brand.


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 2, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> I am very excited about your updates as well and I would like you to post here in this thread when you do ok here the link
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3203899#post3203899


 
Will do!


----------



## Hair2Dye4 (Dec 2, 2007)

I want in!  I started today.  I mixed w/BT and coconut oil.  I'm looking forward to the amazing results that everyone talks about.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Dec 2, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> I am very excited about your updates as well and I would like you to post here in this thread when you do ok here the link
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3203899#post3203899


 

All that growth in less than a year is astounding! (I'm referring to your siggy)


----------



## PhoenixRose360 (Dec 2, 2007)

I wanna join too, if it's not too late.  I started using MN on Sunday Nov 25th.  I apply it every other night.  I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## dlove (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm checking in to the challenge and....MN Works!!!

I am simply amazed at my results, no lie!!! I took a picture October 7th and one today, Decemeber 16th and see a significant difference.  I'm talking 1 1/2 inches of growth straightened with a hot comb.  Mind you I BC'd / boy cut in May.  My hair is length is as follows: 
 back-sitting on my neck, sides- fall right at lower end of ears, bang-fall 1/4 inch above brows. I can make a small pony tail 

If only I knew how to transfer pics of from my cell phone to this thread...Any suggestions on how to do this?


----------



## monieluv (Dec 16, 2007)

chavascandy said:


> I'm in too! My first challenge! I'm excited because, my hair grows its fastest in the winter season and MN will difenatley boost the growth results. HOORAY!


 

that is amazing growth in two months.  what did you use?


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 17, 2007)

dlove said:


> I'm checking in to the challenge and....MN Works!!!
> 
> I am simply amazed at my results, no lie!!! I took a picture October 7th and one today, Decemeber 16th and see a significant difference.  I'm talking 1 1/2 inches of growth straightened with a hot comb.  Mind you I BC'd / boy cut in May.  My hair is length is as follows:
> back-sitting on my neck, sides- fall right at lower end of ears, bang-fall 1/4 inch above brows. I can make a small pony tail
> ...



You can try e-mailing it to yourself first. Just put your e-mail address in the TO: section and then save to your computer. Post from there.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would like to join but here is my situation; I have braids in at the moments I am almost 9wks post and I have to relax by new years, then I will start applying MN. Can I still join?


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 17, 2007)

i'm doing a month test run of mn on a front section of my hair
 just some sulfur 8 and mn that my mother had around the house

 i'll test it out
 and if it works out for me
 i'll go out and actually buy the stuff

 i wonder if it would work out if i mixed lenzi's request w/ some of the mn?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Dec 17, 2007)

I need to post my before and after pictures. I'll try and post this weekend once I get the digital camera


----------



## MJ (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm still in, but I've come to realize that medium size plaits are not the best hairstyle for this challenge. Most of the scalp is covered and it may result in uneven growth.

Here's what I've done thus far:

Week 1: 2 applications
Week 2: No applications (I moved and that interrupted my routines)
Week 3: 1 application
Week 4: 1 application

I will do 1 application in week 5 (next week; my final week). 

At the end of week five, I plan on getting my hair cornrowed. I plan on changing my regiment then.

I haven't seen above normal growth as of yet. But I've also decided to use this experiment to test my response to the product. The true test will occur during the cornrow phase my plans, when I have great access to my scalp. I will still post pictures at the end of the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> I would like to join but here is my situation; I have braids in at the moments I am almost 9wks post and I have to relax by new years, then I will start applying MN. Can I still join?


 
Absolutely, welcome Mandy.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 18, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Absolutely, welcome Mandy.


Thanks Aggie.


----------



## MJ (Dec 19, 2007)

I took out my plaits tonight. They were locking . Real bad. It was a complete surprise. I haven't had issues with locking since spring of 2006 when I had my relaxed hair in braids. I think the hair starting matting because I increased the number of deep conditioning I did each week while decreasing the amount of water-only rinses. I don't know if I experienced any "extra" growth from using MN; plaits really aren't a good way to track short-term progress. But here are my pics. Noticed how different my texture looks immediately after combing and few weeks later .

~Nov. 24, 2004~ .............................~Dec. 17, 2007~


----------



## yougrowgirl! (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm new to using MN thanks to LHCF members' posts, I've been won over.
Started using it every day on 12/28/07.
I plan to use it for 6 weeks daily to see if it will fill in some bald/thin patches I've had trouble growing after years of alternating harsh relaxing, Braiding etc etc.
I will post pictures of my progress at 6 weeks.
I'm using 2% MN mixed with EVOO at night massaged into my problem areas and baggie my whole head.
Lets see if this stuff works for me....
Heres my starting pic:


----------



## pistachio (Dec 30, 2007)

Sui Topi said:


> I'm in too. Did my first application on Thursday after a wash.....It's so much damn work it's going to be so hard to be faithful. This week I'm planning to get a coat in atleast every other day. I'm using the Monistat 2% because I couldn't find anything else in Wal-mart and I had this on hand. Does anyone have an easier way of applying? I'm doing the 1cm part and finger on. Also, if I was to dilute it with water or oil, would it slow down the result time?


 

Hey I see you're a Sailor Saturn fan too!!  

But anyway, i apply mine in a mix with a q-tip.  To me, this ensures that it all goes on the scalp and not the hair.  When I apply it, I go in small circles with the q-tip and this sort of gently exfoliates the scalp so that i can gently remove build-up, but at the same time, allow new mixture to go into the scalp better. HTH


----------



## Wandabee (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in I started last week. I mix 1 jar sulfur 8; 1 tube MN 2%;1/4 cup baby oil. I'm still tweaking the mix because it stinks and it's greasy but my hair seems to love it.


----------



## Wandabee (Dec 30, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> NO FIAR NO FAIR .. I can't even join this challenge because #1 I HAVE USED ALREADY AND #2 i AM ON A MN LEAVE FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH OF OCTOBER ... BUT BELIEVE ME SISTAS I WILL BE BACK AND SWANGING .. I had planned to start a challenge in NOvember but I will wait until this chalenge is done with .. now ladies I must tell you that if you all want to be cute at work you better get a half wig or some braids because you will not be able to go six weeks with the NG MN will give you I know I have the real proof... I read on another board that a member had to relax at 4 weeks after MN because she had too much NG .. it was like she was about to grow locks .. anyways I will def check in on you guys goooooood luck to you all


 
Thanks for the support you inspired me to look into MN:notworthy


----------



## MrsBurns82 (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me in I will be starting next week. I'm trying to stretch for 6 months so I hope I'll be able to do both. But if it grows so much that I can't that's still good news.


----------



## stallion (Jan 2, 2008)

count me in i actually started using it in mid dec. I will post a jan 1st pic!!!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 4, 2008)

*I'M DEFINITELY IN! *

*I thought I posted here but there are soo many threads about MN I guess I missed this one!*

*It's only been a week and I thinK I notice some unusual growth. I have in small natural box braids that I wear under Wigs all day so I can see my growth coming in clearly...*

*Here is the mix that I am using*

*Generic MN 2% cream*
*Generic Capsacian cream *
*Herbal Tea w/ MSM powder dissolved in it *
*Peppermint Essential Oil*

*MSM is another form of sulphur--this version of sulphur has no scent & dissolves in water not oil--a better alternative than stinky yellow sulphur *

*My herbl tea consists of various stimulating & moisturizing herbs. *

*I don't have exact measurements, but there is more MN cream than anything else...if you use too much Capsacian cream or peppermint EO your scalp will be on fire, especially if your scalp pores are open like after washing...I don't know if your scalp will literally burn but it is a very unpleasant experience (let me tell ya)!!!*

*I think I may purchase the generic MN 4% after this month is up to see if my hair grows any faster!!!*

*I took pics the first day I used it and I will take more pics at the end of this month for comparison...*


----------



## lanihenderson (Jan 4, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *I'M DEFINITELY IN! *
> 
> *I thought I posted here but there are soo many threads about MN I guess I missed this one!*
> 
> ...


 
Where do you purchase the msm powder and how many mg's?  I really did not want to use sulfer 8 grease, are there any other options if I don't find msm powder?


----------



## yougrowgirl! (Jan 5, 2008)

Just an update. I'm no longer applying MN every day but on alternate days(just not practical to apply daily). 
I've mixed up a runny paste which consists of 2% MN (from CVS) and Vitale olive oil 4-in-1 growth serum (contains olive oil, sulfur and menthol). I part my hair and apply to my scalp focusing on my slow growing areas. I give myself a nice scalp massage, I baggie my whole head, wrap in a satin scarf and go to sleep. In the morning I wash my hair, condition and blow dry on medium heat and put on my quick weave. 
I decided to post some 2 week progress pics to keep me motivated plus  I really think this stuff just may be working ! I'm so encouraged-thanks to LHCF.


----------



## Petite One (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in!

I started MN Wednesday and my hair looks thicker already.  I have a question about the sulfur 8.  Do we have to use it as part of the MN mix ingredients?  I am really not feeling the smell.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 5, 2008)

You do not have to use the Sulfur 8, I am thinking about taking that out of the mixture as well, maybe adding MSM powder.


Petite One said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I started MN Wednesday and my hair looks thicker already.  I have a question about the sulfur 8.  Do we have to use it as part of the MN mix ingredients?  I am really not feeling the smell.


----------



## _belle (Jan 5, 2008)

*i'd join if I could get my hands on the family dollar brand. . . either EVERYONE in MD/DC is using it on their hair or there are a lot of itchy ladies out there.*


----------



## MissTical (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm curious about joining, but I have questions.  Please keep in mind that I'm a newbie to the board.  Okay, I take it that MN is Monistat 7?  Could be wrong so please help me.  Okay Capsazin cream... where can I get it, and BT?  What's BT?   Please help me...  I want some new growth, I want some sulfur 8 stuff.  Can the sisters of LHCF assist me please with the terms and mix recipes?
~ Thanks in advance ladies!!!!


----------



## _belle (Jan 5, 2008)

*well chia, imma newbie, but I can offer what I know. . . MN = miconazole nitrate; it's the active ingredient in monistat and other assorted cooter creams. it is an anti-fungal. BT= boundless tresses. . . I'm not really sure what that is, but I know its a product and I believe there are a couple of chicks on the board that distribute it. that's all I know babes. . . i'm sure someone can fill u in on the rest*


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2008)

BT is a growth aid. It has sulfur and other oils.  Naturallady sells it.  You can PM her for more information. 



MissTical said:


> I'm curious about joining, but I have questions. Please keep in mind that I'm a newbie to the board. Okay, I take it that MN is Monistat 7? Could be wrong so please help me. Okay Capsazin cream... where can I get it, and BT? What's BT? Please help me...  I want some new growth, I want some sulfur 8 stuff. Can the sisters of LHCF assist me please with the terms and mix recipes?
> ~ Thanks in advance ladies!!!!


----------



## MissTical (Jan 5, 2008)

_belle said:


> *well chia, imma newbie, but I can offer what I know. . . MN = miconazole nitrate; it's the active ingredient in monistat and other assorted cooter creams. it is an anti-fungal. BT= boundless tresses. . . I'm not really sure what that is, but I know its a product and I believe there are a couple of chicks on the board that distribute it. that's all I know babes. . . i'm sure someone can fill u in on the rest*


 
Thank you ma'am... cooter cream it is hahaha


----------



## MissTical (Jan 5, 2008)

yodie said:


> BT is a growth aid. It has sulfur and other oils. Naturallady sells it. You can PM her for more information.


 
Thank you lady... I will PM you... as soon as I figure out how .


----------



## BrockStar (Jan 6, 2008)

_belle said:


> *i'd join if I could get my hands on the family dollar brand. . . either EVERYONE in MD/DC is using it on their hair or there are a lot of itchy ladies out there.*


 
LMAO I saw the same thing yesterday when I went to Family Dollar that MN was gone!!! I got the last pack. I was like ok...either the LHCF ladies have been here or everyone here is having a lil problem!


----------



## Babydall818 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh ya'll are not  lying. there are at least 3 that I hopped too and finally found one BOX!  

I know it's yall


----------



## Islandspyce (Jan 7, 2008)

I used a 4% MN with coconut, castor, and vitamin E oils, and a little  Eq mango moisturizer.  I liked the applicator bottle idea and I applied nightly and bunned daily, CO washing every 3-4 days.

Results in siggy.  This stuff works ladies.


----------



## Petite One (Jan 7, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> You do not have to use the Sulfur 8, I am thinking about taking that out of the mixture as well, maybe adding MSM powder.



Ok, thanks.  It turns out, I had to start all over with another mixture.  The MN from Family Dollar gave me BANGIN headaches so I tried the CVS brand MN(bought the 4% in the blue box).  No headaches and my scalp is itching like mad.

My mix is:

Two tubes of CVS brand MN 4%(you get three slender tubes in the box)
About half of the small MN 2% tube(included in the box)
10 drops Peppermint eo
10 drops Rosemary eo
6 oz. bottle Organics Olive & Clove Oil Therapy by Africa's Best
1 jar ORS Jojoba oil(although I won't be using this again.  Once it cools down after melting, it stiffens up close to the grease like consistency it was before melting, and clings to the sides of the the applicator bottle I'm using.  Perhaps I used too much.)

Oh, I forgot to add, I went to the first post about MN and the OP said that it doesn't take much MN for it to work.  Her mom used 1/4 tube of MN in a 8oz. jar of doo grow and her hair grew 3 inches in 3 months, so that may help someone thinking about using this but strapped for cash so they can stretch out the use of the tubes they get from the store.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just started using MN (saturday 1/5/08)  My mix is:

2 tablespoons of General Dollar MN
1 tsp of 100%jojoba oil 
1 tsp of 100% virgin coconut oil
1/2 tsp of oil mixture (avocado oil, rosemary oil, cinnamon oil, castor oil, and almond oil)

I have been applying that to my scalp since saturday.  I am hoping this works.


----------



## mrs_hair4daze (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to be in on this! My mom has been trying to get me to use MN and BB Super Grow for the past few months and i would always say "MN is to expensive to put where its not needed!!" but now that i know i can get it from dollar general i'm all for it. I even called her and told her as soon as i read that!

I really want to be APL in Feb so i hope this will help me get there !

Can someone please answer a question for my though....does it have to be washed out after applied b/c i only wash and grease 2x week w/ Doo Grow and i want to mix it with thaterplexed?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2008)

mrs_hair4daze said:


> I want to be in on this! My mom has been trying to get me to use MN and BB Super Grow for the past few months and i would always say "MN is to expensive to put where its not needed!!" but now that i know i can get it from dollar general i'm all for it. I even called her and told her as soon as i read that!
> 
> I really want to be APL in Feb so i hope this will help me get there !
> 
> Can someone please answer a question for my though....does it have to be washed out after applied b/c i only wash and grease 2x week w/ Doo Grow and i want to mix it with thaterplexed?


 
I only wash 2 times a week as well and I use my Mn mix every other day, so no, you do not have to wash your hair everyday.


----------



## ManeVixen (Jan 9, 2008)

*Where do I sign up?* I'm in!!!


----------



## vonte422 (Jan 9, 2008)

oh im in  just ordered me a tube off amazon since it was cheaper that way. i plan on mixing it with bt and profectiv mega growth


----------



## MsJellie (Jan 9, 2008)

_belle said:


> *i'd join if I could get my hands on the family dollar brand. . . either EVERYONE in MD/DC is using it on their hair or there are a lot of itchy ladies out there.*




LOL!  Belle, I'm in Silver Spring and there's a Family Dollar right up the street from me (off of Briggs Chaney Rd).  I went in there TONIGHT and they had lots of boxes of the Family Dollar MN.  I was shocked.  I was going to buy a lot of them but, I figured let me just get the one box and save some for some other ladies.  Just to let you know (and others in the area).


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 10, 2008)

i want to join the challenge too! im getting paid tomorrow so im gonna get the MN then. i also ordered some MTG yesterday and im waiting for that to come but will start w. the MN and a few EO until it does. 
idk why my countdown or my hair type isnt showing when i post (im still new to this and cant figure it out) but i guess u can see from my pic. my goal is APL unstretched and right now its a little past my shoulders. im also using HF37 and hope to see some results from it!! wish me luck guys!!!


----------



## Bliss806 (Jan 11, 2008)

*I am going to join in on the challenge. I am new to LHCF. I am going to mix mine with dr.miracle and EVOO. If anyone can answer one question for me please.... What is co-washing? *


----------



## malibu4590 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I am going to join in on the challenge. I am new to LHCF. I am going to mix mine with dr.miracle and EVOO. If anyone can answer one question for me please.... What is co-washing? *



Washing your hair with conditioner instead of shampoo. HTH!


----------



## Bliss806 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ohhh... okay. Does that really cleanse your hair? I have to wash my hair thorougly or else it itches a lot. *


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *Ohhh... okay. Does that really cleanse your hair? I have to wash my hair thorougly or else it itches a lot. *


 
Well a lot of people including myself co-wash to keep our hair moisturized and also to reduce the amount of stripping done by shampoos, especially the ones with sodium lauryl and ammonium lauryl sulfates in them. If you are going to start co-washing, try to find conditioners without cones in them like suaves and VO5s, most of them are cone free. 

I find that organic conditioners are not only cone free but also paraben free as well. These are both said to be bad for our hair if used too frequently. Makes it hard and stiff I think. Maybe someone an chime in and correct me if I'm wrong. I just know they're not all that great for our hair so I try to avoid frequent use of them.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 12, 2008)

ok.. i went out and bought everything today. if anyone is in the orlando area i found a great health store that sells oils for free. 

my MN concoction contains:
2% MN
rosemary oil
peppermint oil
pure castor oil
bb oil moisturizer w. aloe and castor oil

and when my mtg comes in (it should be in on the 17th) ill add that in too. there's some wgo in there too cause i put it in a wgo bottle. ok i took pix of my hair now and in two weeks ill check back in and let u guys know if anything diff happened.


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in! But how do you mix it with ceyenne? I still don't get it!? Won't your hair be gritty????


----------



## yougrowgirl! (Jan 13, 2008)

yougrowgirl! said:


> Just an update. I'm no longer applying MN every day but on alternate days(just not practical to apply daily).
> I've mixed up a runny paste which consists of 2% MN (from CVS) and Vitale olive oil 4-in-1 growth serum (contains olive oil, sulfur and menthol). I part my hair and apply to my scalp focusing on my slow growing areas. I give myself a nice scalp massage, I baggie my whole head, wrap in a satin scarf and go to sleep. In the morning I wash my hair, condition and blow dry on medium heat and put on my quick weave.
> I decided to post some 2 week progress pics to keep me motivated plus I really think this stuff just may be working ! I'm so encouraged-thanks to LHCF.


Well this is my 2 week comparison pic of the same area not sureerplexed ...anyone see any progress? I have alot of new growth all over my head but this difficult area seems very thin in comparison (guess that's why it's difficult!)...oh well, it's only been 2 weeks, next update in 4 weeks time-hopefully no gaps!
Pic on left is at the start, second is after 2 weeks.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 13, 2008)

yougrowgirl! said:


> Well this is my 2 week comparison pic of the same area not sureerplexed ...anyone see any progress? I have alot of new growth all over my head but this difficult area seems very thin in comparison (guess that's why it's difficult!)...oh well, it's only been 2 weeks, next update in 4 weeks time-hopefully no gaps!
> Pic on left is at the start, second is after 2 weeks.



uh...YEA!! r u kidding?! thats a HUGE difference. it looks way better!! keep it up! b4 no time that spot will be filled w. hair


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 13, 2008)

yougrowgirl! said:


> Well this is my 2 week comparison pic of the same area not sureerplexed ...anyone see any progress? I have alot of new growth all over my head but this difficult area seems very thin in comparison (guess that's why it's difficult!)...oh well, it's only been 2 weeks, next update in 4 weeks time-hopefully no gaps!
> Pic on left is at the start, second is after 2 weeks.


 
It does look a lot better. It looks like great progress to me.


----------



## MissFallon (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to join. Am I too late? I used MN last year and had good growth. I'm tryng to make it as close to BSL by June.


----------



## napgurl (Jan 13, 2008)

yougrowgirl! said:


> Well this is my 2 week comparison pic of the same area not sureerplexed ...anyone see any progress? I have alot of new growth all over my head but this difficult area seems very thin in comparison (guess that's why it's difficult!)...oh well, it's only been 2 weeks, next update in 4 weeks time-hopefully no gaps!
> Pic on left is at the start, second is after 2 weeks.


This is great for just 2 weeks.  You should be very happy.


----------



## laketta (Jan 13, 2008)

I am officially in as of this evening.  I had to wash and clean up my ends before I started.  I will admit this mixture on my open scalp pores tingles nicely.


----------



## yougrowgirl! (Jan 14, 2008)

runwaydream said:


> uh...YEA!! r u kidding?! thats a HUGE difference. it looks way better!! keep it up! b4 no time that spot will be filled w. hair


Thanks for the wake up call, I have to remember it's only been 2 WEEKS! This stuff is really working!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I was supposed to post my MN results on this thread. Please check my signature pics for my results! I'm pretty happy with them and can't wait to see more results. I plan on stopping use of my MN mixture for a few weeks for health purposes. My next MN mixture is going to consist of MN and some Hot 6 oil from Bronner Brothers, since I have ran out of BT.  I haven't decided whether or not I'm going to get anymore yet.


----------



## God_Favor (Jan 14, 2008)

yougrowgirl! said:


> Well this is my 2 week comparison pic of the same area not sureerplexed ...anyone see any progress? I have alot of new growth all over my head but this difficult area seems very thin in comparison (guess that's why it's difficult!)...oh well, it's only been 2 weeks, next update in 4 weeks time-hopefully no gaps!
> Pic on left is at the start, second is after 2 weeks.





WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi ladies. I'm a newbie, but I'm interested in participating in this challenge. I bought two tubes of MN from Walmart b/c FD didn't have any....... and I went to three stores in my area.  I guess some of ya'll are in my neck of the woods! 

I mixed it with Africa's Best Hair Fertilizer Hair Cream, Africa's Best Hair Oil, and a little Sulfur 8. The oil has alot of natural oils mixed in it so I kept it simple with just that one oil product. I've been using my mixture since the weekend and started on a freshly washed and conditioned head. It tingled like everyone mentioned, but I didn't bask in the effects for too long before I fell asleep.  

My only grief right now is that my mixture is oily. I co-washed / deep conditioned last night w/ a protein conditioner to get rid of some of the oil in my hair and my scalp started tingling again. I guess the conditioner woke up the MN....lol. It was a light tingle and didn't bother me so I let it sit for 2 hours (while I talked to my SO, bff and surfed the net) and when I rinsed it out, my hair was *SOOOOOO* soft and *WAS NOT* tangled!!!!  The comb went right through. That's major for me. I sprayed some Motions moisturizer and applied a little hair fertilizer cream, wrapped my hair, and tied my head w/ a silk scarf. I was going to sleep w/ my plastic cap on but I was too lazy to reach for it. =(

I'm interested in seeing if MN is going to work for me. I apply it every night in the same manner one would apply grease to their scalp. Since my mixture is so oily, I'll probably have to co-wash 2x a week instead of one, or apply it every other night. This is my first week so I'm taking it day by day.

Anyways. Wish me luck, and I hope everyone gets the results they're looking for.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 15, 2008)

One exception is that I believe they mentioned applying mixture every 'other' day instead of daily?




Cocoa21 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm a newbie, but I'm interested in participating in this challenge. I bought two tubes of MN from Walmart b/c FD didn't have any....... and I went to three stores in my area.  I guess some of ya'll are in my neck of the woods!
> 
> I mixed it with Africa's Best Hair Fertilizer Hair Cream, Africa's Best Hair Oil, and a little Sulfur 8. The oil has alot of natural oils mixed in it so I kept it simple with just that one oil product. I've been using my mixture since the weekend and started on a freshly washed and conditioned head. It tingled like everyone mentioned, but I didn't bask in the effects for too long before I fell asleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ I thought how often the mixture was applied was at our own, individual discretion?!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just trying to stick with the recommended usage since I was unfamiliar with the product/process, but I guess you could use as often as you deem necessary. 

GL


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ Yeah. I apply every night b/c my scalp absorbs moisture and oil fast, and even though my mixture caused my hair to be oily, my scalp would NEED oiling by the end of the night. I was considering skipping a day but I can't stand for my scalp to be dry, so I may just oil everyday and co wash 2x a wk.


Question ladies, how often do you wash and co-wash your hair in a week while using MN?


----------



## yougrowgirl! (Jan 15, 2008)

Cocoa21 said:


> ^^ Yeah. I apply every night b/c my scalp absorbs moisture and oil fast, and even though my mixture caused my hair to be oily, my scalp would NEED oiling by the end of the night. I was considering skipping a day but I can't stand for my scalp to be dry, so I may just oil everyday and co wash 2x a wk.
> 
> 
> Question ladies, how often do you wash and co-wash your hair in a week while using MN?


 
After reading advice on LHCF, I wash my hair 2 (or 3) times a week. I think it helps to rinse away the debris that my MN mixture lifts off my scalp- letting it 'breathe'. I also deep condition with each wash, my hair has been responding well to this so far


----------



## butterfly06 (Jan 16, 2008)

im in will start this weekend


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge.... I've been using my MN mix since about the first week in December. I've already begun to notice my hairline thickening and the top of my hair that I leave out to cover my my tracks appears to be so much healthier and blends in easily with my straight weave.
In my MN mix: MN, ORS Olive Oil, Castor Oil, Optimum Dry Hair Healer
I use the MN mix and massage my scalp and hairline twice a day.
I'm optimistic bc everything is going very well so far, so hopefully I'll stick to it. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## mrs_hair4daze (Jan 28, 2008)

*why is MN giving my new growth a hard/rough feel?*

So I’ve been using MN going on 3 weeks and so far I’ve noticed that my new growth is turning hard. It use to be soft and laid down w/ a little EVOO and S-Curl but now it wont stay down with anything but a very tight silk scarf. My main concern is why is it turning hard/rough feeling?

It doesn't feel this way after I condition but once I apply the MN (which I’m mixing w/ doogrow) and it dries it is so rough! Is this a side effect that anyone else is experiencing? I don't remember any other post mentioning it.


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 28, 2008)

LETS GET THIS CHALLENGE ON THE ROAD!!! I'M IN just started using mn today


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: why is MN giving my new growth a hard/rough feel?*

Humm...I don't know...maybe something in the 'doo gro' ingredients is causing this?

I mix my MN with Sulfur 8 and eo's.  My new growth is coming in as it has in the past.

SCurly and does not get hard?


mrs_hair4daze said:


> So I’ve been using MN going on 3 weeks and so far I’ve noticed that my new growth is turning hard. It use to be soft and laid down w/ a little EVOO and S-Curl but now it wont stay down with anything but a very tight silk scarf. My main concern is why is it turning hard/rough feeling?
> 
> It doesn't feel this way after I condition but once I apply the MN (which I’m mixing w/ doogrow) and it dries it is so rough! Is this a side effect that anyone else is experiencing? I don't remember any other post mentioning it.


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jan 29, 2008)

yougrowgirl! said:


> After reading advice on LHCF, I wash my hair 2 (or 3) times a week. I think it helps to rinse away the debris that my MN mixture lifts off my scalp- letting it 'breathe'. I also deep condition with each wash, my hair has been responding well to this so far


 
Thanks. I have braids now so I can't co-wash as frequently, but I'm still using my MN.


----------



## mikal (Jan 29, 2008)

hey ladies - im a newbie and have hopped on the MN challenge - i apply it straight (CVS brand 2%) to my hairline, with a little bit of evoo or Mizani H2O intensive treatment at nite and massage my scalp. when do i start to see results? have any of you all noticed anything? i knwo its only been a week but i dont feel any tingling or anything  I WANT TO TINGLE!!! I WANT TO GROW!! am i doing something wrong or should i just wait - i havent gotten any headaches, so i guess thats promising  .. so do i just need to give it more time??


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: why is MN giving my new growth a hard/rough feel?*



mrs_hair4daze said:


> So I’ve been using MN going on 3 weeks and so far I’ve noticed that my new growth is turning hard. It use to be soft and laid down w/ a little EVOO and S-Curl but now it wont stay down with anything but a very tight silk scarf. My main concern is why is it turning hard/rough feeling?
> 
> It doesn't feel this way after I condition but once I apply the MN (which I’m mixing w/ doogrow) and it dries it is so rough! Is this a side effect that anyone else is experiencing? I don't remember any other post mentioning it.


 
Mrs Hair4daze: MN is drying so you may need to add more moisturizing products to your mixture. I once made up a batch of MN using a different product than I normally use and it made my new growth hard. Now, I'm using MN, coconut oil, jojoba oil, some Profectiv Mega Growth Lotion for more moisture, 10% sulphur ointment (the Sulphur 8 left my hair TOO greasy!), and a few drops of peppermint oil. 

You will find that as you adjust your mixture by adding/decreasing oils, you will experience better results as far as the softness of your new growth and the greasiness of your hair is concerned.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 29, 2008)

mikal said:


> hey ladies - im a newbie and have hopped on the MN challenge - i apply it straight (CVS brand 2%) to my hairline, with a little bit of evoo or Mizani H2O intensive treatment at nite and massage my scalp. when do i start to see results? have any of you all noticed anything? i knwo its only been a week but i dont feel any tingling or anything  I WANT TO TINGLE!!! I WANT TO GROW!! am i doing something wrong or should i just wait - i havent gotten any headaches, so i guess thats promising  .. so do i just need to give it more time??


 

Unless I put peppermint oil in my mixture, I don't get any tingles. Ever. But my hair is definitely growing faster since using MN. I have been using it since Thanksgiving. My best advice is to just wait a bit, the new growth doesn't appear instantly but for me, once it did, it was very pronounced and the results were much more obvious to me. You just kind of wake up one day and have new growth.

Also, if you keep your hair straight all the time, you might not truly be able to see your new growth. I didn't notice how much I had until I air dried my hair one day. Then I was able to really tell b/c I hadn't used any heat or special processes to get my hair straight (thereby straightening the new growth as well). 

And careful with applying it straight to your scalp. I know you said you mix a little EVOO or Mizani, but you will get more use out of each tube by mixing it with more products. It will still work just fine and you can avoid the potential mind blowing headache people get from using it straight (my mom included!).


----------



## mikal (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Chiba_revolution (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay am a newbie so I want the answer in plain dumb English lol
*i have a tube of BT, it I buy the small 2% NM you can get on ebay can I just squeeze the whole tube in the BT bottle and apply to my scalp as normal????*


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 2, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *I'M DEFINITELY IN! *
> 
> *I thought I posted here but there are soo many threads about MN I guess I missed this one!*
> 
> ...


 

*UPDATE:*

*1 MONTH MN GROWTH COMPARISON!*

*Sorry I did not officially measure my hair, but I think it grew 1 inch based on the pics!*

*My hair reached the tip of my nose on Jan 1st & it reached the tip of my top lip on Feb 1st! *





















*NappyRina*


----------



## poookie (Feb 2, 2008)

Chiba_revolution said:


> Okay am a newbie so I want the answer in plain dumb English lol
> *i have a tube of BT, it I buy the small 2% NM you can get on ebay can I just squeeze the whole tube in the BT bottle and apply to my scalp as normal????*



yes!  lol

that should speed up your results; adding MN to BT like that.


----------



## poookie (Feb 2, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *1 MONTH MN GROWTH COMPARISON!*
> 
> ...




sheesh, that's some amazing growth for just a month!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 2, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *1 MONTH MN GROWTH COMPARISON!*
> 
> ...


 
Great growth!


----------



## Peaches75 (Feb 20, 2008)

Any growth updates? I haven't been consistant but still I have good growth but I won't get a t-up until March so I see how much growth then.


----------



## Gemini350z (Feb 20, 2008)

I will be starting this up again tonight!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2008)

I have not been applying my MN for about 3 weeks and probably won't while I still have my sew-in. I'm waiting to take it down before I start again. I did get a lot of growth from the 2 months I've been using it though. I think I got about 1 and 1/2  inches from it and I haven't even been consistent. Needless to say, this will be a staple of miine for a long while.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 22, 2008)

i want to join this challenge. i havent bought the mn yet but i plan on buying it n a couple of dayz. (is everyone using the mn 2% is there a diff between 4%? i will be mixing mine with my doo gro oil, mango oil, tea tree oil. i wanted to try glycerin with this as well is they recommended? i will use it every other day.


----------



## MusicLuvr (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the same question. Do you get faster results with the 4%?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Mar 6, 2008)

I just bought Neosporin last week but I have only used it twice. (FORGOT). Will use every other day to see how it works.
Count me in.




NYLegalNewbie said:


> Okay, with the renewed interest in MN, why don't we start an MN challenge?
> 
> Here are the proposed rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 6, 2008)

NYLegalNewbie said:


> Okay, with the renewed interest in MN, why don't we start an MN challenge?
> 
> Here are the proposed rules:
> 
> ...


 


I will join... As soon as I find out what MN is and where I can get it


----------



## Amz87 (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NYLegalNewbie* 

 
_Okay, with the renewed interest in MN, why don't we start an MN challenge?

Here are the proposed rules:

1 - You must be new to using MN (i.e. you just started using it within the last week or so)

2 - You must use MN for 6 weeks either daily or every other day (or twice a day if that's your thing) and track your progress. There will be a midway check in at about 3 weeks. 

3 - You must share how you're using MN (solo, mixture, etc.)

4 - You're permitted a 1 week "bye" if you have a relaxer coming up. 

And, of course, if you have any adverse effects, of course you can drop it.

So, who's game?


Count me in. Starting today. 
I've got a weave sewn in at the moment. But i was going to start using MN Mixed with Sulphur 8 on my scalp anyway. However, I've noticed alot of people say they're not going to use it while they've got weave sewn in. Why's this? 

Should i wait until I take mine out?

_


----------



## PuffyBrown (Mar 9, 2008)

One day last week, I got the walgreens miconzole brand it says its 4%. 

Does anybody know why this stuff makes hair grow.
I know that its probally been explained already but I forgot the answer.


----------



## Peaches75 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone have progress to post? I have been using mn off & on, but fell off the last couple of months. I am getting ready to start it back and wanted to see others progress to get me back motivated, I have been in a hair slump  

 .


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 25, 2008)

after seeing Chavascandy hair progress, I am back using my MN mix.


----------



## Surfer Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont know if I can officially say I am in the challange or not...I started right off with it about a month or so ago, didn't use regular and didnt take pics. I am taking them tonight after I wash my hair. I did see alot of growth. It makes my hair softer. I feel like it makes my hair lay down and don't need a relaxer. Anyone else feel this change in hair texture? Or was my hair always like this and I never knew??!!??I use it straight, part my hair and put it on. The *best* thing, I had battled a nasty, flaking scalp with horrific itch for 20 years. Spent i dont know how much on prescription shampoos and the like there of, and to come here and find this has been the best surprise in my life. From day 2 I have not seen a single flake. None, nada zip. I am happy about that alone. It was so embarrasing, in my hairline, in my eyebrows. just horrible. Now...GONE and growing hair replacing it.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Apr 1, 2008)

jazzykate said:


> Does anyone have progress to post? I have been using mn off & on, but fell off the last couple of months. I am getting ready to start it back and wanted to see others progress to get me back motivated, I have been in a hair slump
> 
> .


 
look at chavascandy


----------



## MissKim (Apr 4, 2008)

Count me in. I started using MN last Friday. I purchased a generic MN from Walgreens and mixed it with an organic lavendar and tea tree oil from a health food store. I applied the mixture to my scalp last Friday and Sunday. I got my touch up this Wednesday (4/2/08), I applied the mixture to my scalp last night. I think I will apply it 2 - 3 times a week.

~Kim


----------



## Bumbobee (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm in too. Just got some MN - monistat 7 - that's cool, right. Not sure what I'll mix it with - maybe my pink oil, wonder 8 oil mix that I put my in hair before bed. Is anyone using this stuff everyday? If so, what kind of results are you getting or should I go for 2-3 times a week? This seems to be the norm.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2008)

Bumbobee said:


> I'm in too. Just got some MN - monistat 7 - that's cool, right. Not sure what I'll mix it with - maybe my pink oil, wonder 8 oil mix that I put my in hair before bed. Is anyone using this stuff everyday? If so, what kind of results are you getting or should I go for 2-3 times a week? This seems to be the norm.


 
2 to 3 times per week is enough. I use it 3 times per week though. I found that when I used it everyday, the buildup was too much for my hair to handle and I had to clarify it wayyy too often.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 15, 2008)

dlove said:


> I'm checking in to the challenge and....MN Works!!!
> 
> I am simply amazed at my results, no lie!!! I took a picture October 7th and one today, Decemeber 16th and see a significant difference. I'm talking 1 1/2 inches of growth straightened with a hot comb. Mind you I BC'd / boy cut in May. My hair is length is as follows:
> back-sitting on my neck, sides- fall right at lower end of ears, bang-fall 1/4 inch above brows. I can make a small pony tail
> ...


 
Perhaps email it to yourself from the phone, then download it as an attachment?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have been using my MN mixture for about a week and a half now. I noticed that my scalp itches mroe frequently and i have two little bumps on my scalp. Does anyone know what this is? Should i stop using my MN altogether?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been using my MN mixture for about a week and a half now. I noticed that my scalp itches mroe frequently and i have two little bumps on my scalp. Does anyone know what this is? Should i stop using my MN altogether?


 
Are you mixing your MN or are you using it alone?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 15, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Are you mixing your MN or are you using it alone?


 

No, I acutally have alot of carrier and essential oils. I got the recipe from IAEC66 (not sure if i spelled this right).


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been using my MN mixture for about a week and a half now. I noticed that my scalp itches mroe frequently and i have two little bumps on my scalp. Does anyone know what this is? Should i stop using my MN altogether?


 
I read in another MN thread that some of the sisters here had the same issue but it means that the hair follicles are being stimulated. Do the bumps on your scalp hurt? If you're having discomfort, you may have to stop using it.


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 19, 2008)

I am a newbie.  So much interesting information on this entire forum.  I have decided to try MN first.  I have seboric dermatitis not all over my head thank god.  It is a real pain in the rear.  Just can't seem to get rid of it.  Anyway I read somehing some where that the seboric dermatitis is a form of yeast (candida).  So when I came to this forum and read about people putting MN in their hair the lights went on for me.  I got to thinking well perhaps this might work on my seboric dermatitis.  So first and foremost I am looking to see if it will clear up my scalp and if I experience any growth I will take that too.  I will allow 30 days to assess progress.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

The Sweetest B said:


> I am a newbie. So much interesting information on this entire forum. I have decided to try MN first. I have seboric dermatitis not all over my head thank god. It is a real pain in the rear. Just can't seem to get rid of it. Anyway I read somehing some where that the seboric dermatitis is a form of yeast (candida). So when I came to this forum and read about people putting MN in their hair the lights went on for me. I got to thinking well perhaps this might work on my seboric dermatitis. So first and foremost I am looking to see if it will clear up my scalp and if I experience any growth I will take that too. I will allow 30 days to assess progress.


Welcome to the challenge The Sweetest B, 30 days is ample time for you to see some progress with your scalp condition. Good luck with it and keep us updated. HHG.


----------



## aya221912 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge if not too late... I just got my MN from Amazon.  I've gotta do TU tomorrow (I made it to 13 weeks - YEAAAA!) I'll wait a few days before starting MN.  I'll post my mix and starting photo this week.


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Apr 21, 2008)

Im in! I just got to remember to apply it every other day! Im seeing great results already and its only been 2 weeks!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought this article might be interesting to MN users. I'm still on the fence debating, but it shows that people outside of our forum are also trying it. I actually found this by accident. Go figure:

http://www.shvoong.com/exact-sciences/biology/1764783-hair-growth-possible-grow-hair/


----------



## michaela (May 8, 2008)

Can i join this Challenge?
i Will Be using 2%


----------



## Hair Iam (May 8, 2008)

Am I too late? I not ..let me in.


----------



## MissKim (May 8, 2008)

I've been using MN faithfully since April 2nd. My next relaxer is May 16th so this will be my last week of using MN until May 17th or May 18th. I have a lot of new growth. I mixed up some more MN a couple of weeks ago and I plan to stick with that formula for a while. I haven't had any issues or problems with MN. My hair is in good conditionm I can't wait to see my hair after its relaxed.



MissKim said:


> Count me in. I started using MN last Friday. I purchased a generic MN from Walgreens and mixed it with an organic lavendar and tea tree oil from a health food store. I applied the mixture to my scalp last Friday and Sunday. I got my touch up this Wednesday (4/2/08), I applied the mixture to my scalp last night. I think I will apply it 2 - 3 times a week.
> 
> ~Kim


----------



## MissKim (May 17, 2008)

I have been using my MN mix for 6 weeks and I just got my touch up yesterday. I didn't use any MN this week because I knew I was getting a relaxer.

I am very pleased with the growth!!!! I plan to keep doing what I've been doing (the MN mix, my SAA enhanced products, and vitamins) because the results I got were great.  I'm going to the health food store today to get some grapeseed oil and I'll mix up another batch of MN. I really think the MN works and will continue using it. I can't wait until next month 




NYLegalNewbie said:


> Okay, with the renewed interest in MN, why don't we start an MN challenge?
> 
> Here are the proposed rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## missdemi (May 19, 2008)

Hi I am a newbie and would like to join this challenge. I am using mn 2% with pure coconut oil jojoba oil and MSM. Am I to late?


----------



## missdemi (May 23, 2008)

I guess soerplexed! Guess I'll be using OCT


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 23, 2008)

I dont think you are too late, I have been using it since april and they started already. I would jump right in


----------



## MissKim (Aug 22, 2008)

How is the groups MN experience going so far?

Mine is still going well. I'm getting very good growth...no issues whatsoever.



NYLegalNewbie said:


> Okay, with the renewed interest in MN, why don't we start an MN challenge?
> 
> Here are the proposed rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniGrl (Oct 10, 2009)

Started this challenge Aug 09 at APL. Hopefully by Dec 09 I'm at BSL! Hope it's not to late


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2009)

I haven't been very consistent as of late because my hair is in extension braids and I really don't want too much build-up to deal with and locking/dreading problems when it's take down time.


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow. I just saw this is an old thread. Nevermind.


----------



## Taina (Oct 10, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Wow. I just saw this is an old thread. Nevermind.


We can make a new one. I wantto start using it in the front of my hair that grows slower than the back. What do you say start a new one??


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone up for a 2010 MN challenge?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 29, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Anyone up for a 2010 MN challenge?



I'm in if someone wants to start one.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm in too!  I'm on day 3 using MN.  My pic from yesterday (1/28/10) will be my start pic.  I've mixed my MN (4.5 oz) with 3 oz of BT.  So far, I don't notice all the itching everyone talks about.  Ah well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2010)

im in to!!!!!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 30, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Anyone up for a 2010 MN challenge?


 

HECK YEAH!!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 30, 2010)

some one start up the challenge. LOL I saw a girl on BHM that has grown so much hair in 3 mths from using MN. I never started a challenge so...can someone take lead here? ;-)


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes!!! I am in. Someone please start this challenge, I have a mix I made that I have never even used. That would be awesome!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes I am in been using for  a while


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 1, 2010)

here's the link with some serious growth
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=237334&PN=1


----------



## HairSupremacy (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got some oochie cream today, so I am up for a challenge.


----------



## teysmith (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm ready to get really serious with using mines so I'm definately in!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2010)

So am I, just restarted using MN again after trying MT. MN got me better results so I'm back to using it faithfully this time around.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 5, 2010)

Did anyone start a challenge? I would love to watch everyones progress. Also why mix it with sulfur is it not a good growth aid on its own when mixed with oil?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Did anyone start a challenge? I would love to watch everyones progress. Also why mix it with sulfur is it not a good growth aid on its own when mixed with oil?


 
You can mix the MN with oil or water or a moisturizer of your choice if you like but I choose sulfur 8 grease because of the menthol tingly sensation it leaves on my scalp. I like it a lot. 

The only thing is though, I have to wash my hair at least once a week because of the strong sulfur smell building up after 4 or 5 uses on my scalp. 

I don't really want to wash it too frequently right now because of this very looooong relaxer stretch I am doing. Extremely low manipulation is key for my retention. I may decide to mix a batch without the sulfur to allow a longer time between washes.


----------



## carlana25 (Feb 5, 2010)

Count me in


----------

